
Five Things That Make Kotlin Interesting - ktamura
https://redmonk.com/sogrady/2017/05/24/kotlin/
======
ljw1001
I've been experimenting with Kotlin for a few weeks now and have been deeply
impressed by how easy it is to get started with. This stems from three things:
The Intellij tooling is excellent, as noted in the article, and the adoption
curve is beautifully mild as you can easily integrate as much or as little
Kotlin as you like with any Java project.

That of course doesn't say _why_ you would want to use it. The third thing
that makes it easy to adopt is that it feels very familiar to most devs who
come from a C# or Java background. It is really just a modern Java where
nearly every aspect of the language has been upgraded. Writing code in Kotlin
feels elegant.

